# Art things



## iPikachu (Jun 3, 2011)

mostly touhou 



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh-6kUHjrr8&feature=related










Spoiler



only sanae






old, 050711


Spoiler










even more old, 03xx11


Spoiler










051411


Spoiler










where did these come from


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










large image below is large


Spoiler













Spoiler











lol copypasta


Spoiler



http://venappo.deviantart.com/#/d3hxu9g


----------



## kudaku (Jun 5, 2011)

your works are really amazing, i love them!!! do you go to an art school perhaps?

again really good, keep it up! would love to see more

I draw too, but i'm no where near as good >


----------



## bashscrazy (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the last one with pikachu


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 10, 2011)

kudaku said:
			
		

> your works are really amazing, i love them!!! do you go to an art school perhaps?
> 
> again really good, keep it up! would love to see more
> 
> I draw too, but i'm no where near as good >


----------

